# How to do Finial in Trustone for Baron CAP?



## randyrls (Aug 19, 2011)

I am doing a White Marble Trustone Baron in Chrome fittings.  The tubes are done.  I have the cut-off from the blank and want to make a custom finial.  Three possibilities occur to me;



Cut a very thin slice and make a duplicate piece for the top-knot.
Trim the metal cap piece and add a "cup" of the Trustone over the existing metal cap.
Make a replacement cap to fit the tube from Trustone.
If anyone has done this, how did you approach this?

I can't make it closed end because I already finished the tubes.  Hindsight 20/20:frown:


----------



## hewunch (Aug 19, 2011)

I have done 1 and 3. Personally, I like the look of #3 more than the look of #1 but it requires being good with glue AND, it doesn't hurt to put a relief hole in the tenon that goes in the tube for the tip of the nib or pen.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 19, 2011)

1 sounds like the best option at this time. Option 3 would look the best IMO but to get a perfect fit between the cap and finial you'd have to turn it all as one piece like a closed end and then part it off to keep it flush and flowing.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 19, 2011)

It's possible that I don't understand your question completely  but couldn't you do it like this ..

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/custom_finial.pdf

as detailed in JohnCrane's article in the library..... also as done by Turbowagon in his tutorial in the library somewhere.

Did I miss something? :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## randyrls (Aug 19, 2011)

hewunch said:


> I have done 1 and 3. Personally, I like the look of #3 more than the look of #1 but it requires being good with glue AND, it doesn't hurt to put a relief hole in the tenon that goes in the tube for the tip of the nib or pen.



Thanks Hans;  I hadn't thought of the relief hole under the cap.  Maybe 2 would be the best choice.  While turning the cap might be the way to go, I might need to try this with scrap pieces first. 

I've done some Baron closed-end pens, and I have some extra finials.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 19, 2011)

Lenny said:


> It's possible that I don't understand your question completely  but couldn't you do it like this ..
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/custom_finial.pdf
> 
> ...



Lenny;  nope, you didn't miss anything, but I didn't like the look of the result.  Sorry; just my personal preference.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 19, 2011)

randyrls said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible that I don't understand your question completely  but couldn't you do it like this ..
> ...


 
No need to appologize .. see, I think I did miss something.
Can you explain what you want to do differently ?
I've only done a few and would be curious to know if there is a different or better way of doing it.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 19, 2011)

Lenny said:


> No need to appologize .. see, I think I did miss something.
> Can you explain what you want to do differently ?
> I've only done a few and would be curious to know if there is a different or better way of doing it.



I want the look of a hidden clip where the clip just sticks out of the material.  I've tried a few and wasn't pleased with my ability to make a slot that fine in a finished blank.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok, now I understand. :tongue: 
Would love to see the results when you are successful!


----------



## randyrls (Aug 20, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Ok, now I understand. :tongue:
> Would love to see the results when you are successful!



Lenny;  I started to turn down the cap on the lathe last night.  

I'll post a photo and details when finished.  It may be a week or so.  My schedule is very tight for the next week.  My scheduler color codes entries and the next week looks like a Christmas Tree!


----------

